# after 1hr want to throw this thing in the snow!!!



## AstroDan77 (Dec 25, 2012)

Tried Nexus7 = sucked and if this kindle fire thing continues the way it is Im just going to stick to my Ipad, iphone and ipods.  OK I have had an amazon account for years, so no issue there.  But I literally just got this K Fire about an hour or so and I cant do ANYTHING with it.  I dont have wiFi, dont need and am not getting WiFi.  That being said its plugged into the computer and Im logged onto Amazon.....it still does nothing.  The computer recognizes it as the folder pops up but amazon doesnt.  I buy a kindle edition book and it says theres nothing there to send it to.....WTH?!!  Whats the point of these damn things if I have to pay for wifi or sit around a mcDs or B&N?!  Is there some major issue with plugging things into computers I dont know about today?!!!  I wanna buy a damn book, upload it to my kindle fire and be done with it......lol

Any ideas?


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of internet providers bundle wifi routers these days for free. Or you can pick one up for about $60. That being said, I did a quick google search and found these directions for moving books to a kindle via usb.

Yes. You can try this one.

Both Mac and Windows users can manage Kindle content through the USB connection. When your Kindle is plugged into your computer it appears as a removable mass storage device and other Kindle functions are disabled temporarily.

1. Click "Your digital items" link
2. Click "Manage Your Kindle"

3. Scroll to the right of the title. Click "Actions"

4. Download & transfer via USB

5. Click Save File

6. Click Open containing folder (for Firefox Browser) or Open folder (for IE)

7. In the Download folder, right-click on the file and then choose "Copy"

8. Click MY computer and look for Kindle drive folder

9. Open Kindle folder and look for 'DOCUMENT' sub folder

10. Paste the file

11. Eject the Kindle by going to "Start", choosing "Computer", and right-clicking on the Kindle from the list of drives and then choosing "Eject". Once the Kindle disappears from the list of devices and you see a pop-up window saying it is now safe to remove the device, unplug the Kindle from the computer.

But even better is this link right from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201008230


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is possible that you'll have to connect via WiFi at least once before Amazon will recognize the Kindle as registered to your account.  Suggest you make a quick visit to a coffee shop or something of the sort.

As to WiFi -- if you have broadband internet, a wifi router is pretty cheap.  Honestly, the Fire is not really very practical unless you have a way to regularly connect. 

The good news is that Amazon has a generous return policy -- maybe you should return the Fire and get one of the eInk Kindles that has the 3G radio -- that way you wouldn't need WiFi.  It would be cheaper than the Fire and if all you want to do is read, it should do.

Good luck!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Also, ha e you actually registered it on the account yet?


----------



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

Installing Wifi is cheap and convenient Very easy to install.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

How are you using your iPad without wifi?  I assume you must have the 3G pr 4G version?  

Assuming you have a 7" Fire, you HAVE to connect via wifi at least once to get it registered with Amazon - unlike eInk Kindles, they don't arrive registered to your account.  You can do that at McDonald's or anywhere you can get free wifi to get started.  After that you can follow the steps CrystalStarr posted to move books to your Fire.  But really, if all you want is to read, you might as well get an eInk version.  If you want to do the other things you can do with the Fire, you can either break down and admit you need wifi to take full advantage of it, or spend extra $$ and get the bigger version with 4G.  But wifi will be a lot cheaper, both for purchase and in ongoing charges for connectivity.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Crystal's instructions for moving ebooks from your computer to your Kindle with the usb cord should work, as long as you've registered the Kindle to your Amazon account. You have to do that first thing. I agree with the others that you probably won't get a lot of benefit out of the Fire if you don't plan on getting WiFi. I have an older Kindle for reading only and it works great anywhere, thanks to the 3G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AstroDan,

welcome to KindleBoards!

You've gotten some good advice here.  Let us know how it works for you and what you decide!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> How are you using your iPad without wifi? I assume you must have the 3G pr 4G version?


You don't need wifi to register the device to your account - you plug it in, iTunes registers it, you can buy all content in iTunes and download what you choose. There is no need for wifi if you choose to not have it in your house.

OP - you might be able to share your computers internet connection, creating a "hot spot" if your computer has a wireless card in it. I would say that the Fire is wayyyy less friendly off wifi than the iOS devices.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> You don't need wifi to register the device to your account - you plug it in, iTunes registers it, you can buy all content in iTunes and download what you choose. There is no need for wifi if you choose to not have it in your house.
> 
> OP - you might be able to share your computers internet connection, creating a "hot spot" if your computer has a wireless card in it. I would say that the Fire is wayyyy less friendly off wifi than the iOS devices.


Oh I know - perhaps it shows a lack of imagination on my part, but I just can't imagine why anyone would want to do that. It just feels like you're paying a fair amount of money for a device, then crippling it from the outset - any tablet is just so much more capable, not to mention convenient, with either wifi or 3/4G connectivity. The OP's issues being Exhibit A.

It's different for kids, where you want to limit their Internet access. We gave our old iPhones to our grandkids to use as Touches, and it'll be up to their parents to turn on wifi for downloading any games, books, etc. from their account - or they can hook it up to the computer to do that.


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not quite sure I understand what the aversion is to wifi?  You don't "pay" for wifi as it isn't a separate cost.  You pay for internet service.  A wifi router may set you back a few dollars initially and it also acts as another layer of protection / firewall.  (Just be sure to set it up with a password that isn't obvious).  If you are paranoid about someone using your wifi turn the router off when you aren't using it.  It really isn't some huge ordeal or cost.

That aside, you never said what you want to do with your tablet (ipad, fire, nexus whatever).  These are tools.  You have to define your purpose and needs first to then pick the right tool for the job i.e. if you want to put in a fence, tweezers won't help you.  What do you want your tablet to do?  Have you actually taken the time to read how to use it?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wifi-only tablet in a wifi-free houshold==most useless gadget ever.

Either get wifi, or return the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

It's interesting to see a different perspective. The aversion to wifi is something I'm not used to hearing, especially since it usually doesn't cost anything more on the device side. 

One of the benefits of the Fire (and Nexus 7) is that you don't need to have a computer to use it. It will register over wifi, or over a data plan if you have a 3G/4G device. 

My mom doesn't own a computer (which is sort of ironic since she was a computer programmer before retiring). She doesn't want one. Her sister lives next door. Anytime she needs to do something on the Internet, she just goes next door. My Aunt has wifi, so when my mom got her Kindle Fire, she just connected through her sister's access point. Without a computer in her house, she has Internet access on her Fire, reads her ebooks, and does most of the things she needed a computer for all without having to go next door (she still does for some websites). 

I can understand already having a computer and being tired into using it to transfer things to a tablet. If that is your only way to get things onto the tablet, that might limit Internet access and such, but it's completely doable. Where tablets really shine, though, is how they can be used away from a computer.


----------

